# Dust Collection



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

If there was room, I would have titled this post "Everything you wanted to know about dust collection" because this guy's website has it all. Here is the link: 

http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

I'd recommend a read through it even if you think you have the dust problem well settled, there's still plenty to learn for most folks.
rstermer


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello rstermer, Is that your name on the forum? Thats correct, We can all learn much more. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good information, I know I still have a ways to go, but I like the start I have made.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I just ran across this site, it is good! 

I have a small shed (7'x14') I'm slowly hoping to use for some wood working projects. I'm looking for dust collection options... No power in there yet, I run an extension cord from the house when I need to use a power tool (like my new router!) The dust collection systems I see online seem like overkill for my shop, though I could be wrong. 

Any opinions on buying a shop vac and using it with a Hepa Filter for dust collection? My shop is small enough I could even stick the vac outside and run the tube inside, so the fine particles would be shot outside....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I suggest you put wheels on your router table and just roll it outside the shop, the router is a great dust maker and the great out doors will do the trick many members do the same thing...if you don't have some concrete out side your shed a 4' x 8' plywood for a floor will work ..just cut some cir.holes out for the wheels to drop in, to keep your router table from moving around on you..


=======



bobbotron said:


> I just ran across this site, it is good!
> 
> I have a small shed (7'x14') I'm slowly hoping to use for some wood working projects. I'm looking for dust collection options... No power in there yet, I run an extension cord from the house when I need to use a power tool (like my new router!) The dust collection systems I see online seem like overkill for my shop, though I could be wrong.
> 
> Any opinions on buying a shop vac and using it with a Hepa Filter for dust collection? My shop is small enough I could even stick the vac outside and run the tube inside, so the fine particles would be shot outside....


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Bobj3! That's a good idea. I actually have a plunge/fixed router, not a router table. Setting up a good work bench outside would be a good way to go, except during the winter!

I'm not toooooo worried about doing minor wood working in the shed, as it has three windows (one that's about 3'x3', two smaller ones) that open wide, and 5'x8' door on the front. Lots of air flow for dust! (Or so I think?) :/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Your welcome. think WorkMate ,then you have a router table that's quick and easy to setup out side or in the shop.
In the shop pickup one of the window fans that just hangs in front of the window, it will push out most of the air dust but a dusk mask works the best for the small shop. 

======



bobbotron said:


> Thanks Bobj3! That's a good idea. I actually have a plunge/fixed router, not a router table. Setting up a good work bench outside would be a good way to go, except during the winter!
> 
> I'm not toooooo worried about doing minor wood working in the shed, as it has three windows (one that's about 3'x3', two smaller ones) that open wide, and 5'x8' door on the front. Lots of air flow for dust! (Or so I think?) :/


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Welcome to the router forums. 

You will still want to think about some sort of DC... for your lungs. A half mask respirator, a dust mask, something and most definetly safety glasses. Even outside, the dust will float in the air, you'll still inhale it, not good for your lungs. Not to mention getting any of that dust in your eyes.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, I have a lee valley comfort fit respirator I wear when wood working, and safety glasses.

Good thing I found out about DC at the beginning of my wood working/routing hobby! I can imagine a lot of this stuff isn't on the radar of a lot of hobbyists.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When my grand dad was alive, he used to say, take care of yourself first before doing any projects. Sadly, he never followed his own advice, emphysema got the better of him.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I often put my setup on my Black and Nacker workbench in the garden.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I build a 2'x3' table out of scrap wood last night that I'm going to use for routing. I also picked up a 3M 7502, a P100 cartridge and some dust goggles. I think between all of that, I have a pretty decent dust solution.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

*New Dust collection syste.*

I upgraded my dust collection system. I now have a dust buster on a 5 gallon bucket. The old system which seperated the chips into a 20 gallon can, let the fine dust go into the vacum cleaner. The dust buster add said it would put 99% of the dust into the 5 gallon bucket. I will let you know if it works or the manufactor is just blowing smoke
Ed


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Any recommendations for a limited budget Dust Collector. Normally only using one tool at a time. I have been thinking about one of the cheaper harbor freight models and doing garbage can cover attachment before the blower and then saving up to buy a decent cyclone cleaner in a year or so.

Here are the parts I am looking at using (not including hoses and other attachments) 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices 
or - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

or if I can really talk her out of the overtime money worked the last few weeks this or and equivalent cost one from somewhere else.
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

I have read Bill Pentz's site and am hoping to save up for the ClearVue, but that will take me a year or more to save up for and I want some sort of dust collection in the mean time that is better than the tiny little shop vac I am using at this time as I figure that it is better to get what I can afford than to get nothing.

At the present time I am putting off routing any mdf or melamine (mdf center) until I either get a dust collector or it is warmer and I can do it outside in the yard with a fan blowing the dust away from me while I work. Which means my home made router table is on hold. :sad:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Any recommendations for a limited budget Dust Collector. Normally only using one tool at a time. I have been thinking about one of the cheaper harbor freight models and doing garbage can cover attachment before the blower and then saving up to buy a decent cyclone cleaner in a year or so.
> 
> Here are the parts I am looking at using (not including hoses and other attachments)
> 
> ...


Harbor Freight has that 2hp dust collector on sale right now for $179.99. It's in their current flier. I would upgrade the filter bag to a 1 micron. It makes a big difference on the amount of dust it releases back into the air.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that the catalog flier or the store flier?

If it is the store I might be able to convince her to go today. I do know I want to upgrade bags on whatever I get as soon as I can.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Is that the catalog flier or the store flier?
> 
> If it is the store I might be able to convince her to go today. I do know I want to upgrade bags on whatever I get as soon as I can.


I recieved this flier yesterday (Friday) in the mail. Page 19. I believe this is the store flier.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much. Just got messaged back that it is a possibility to get that one after payday next week. Would have my soc sec check and the $90 I pull out of it for misc stuff each month by then that normally gets spent on Her misc stuff. 

I don't think we got one yesterday so it should be in today's mail. I hope that the sale runs the month of Feb as the online flier ends the 2nd of Feb and I didn't see it in any of the online fliers. She also messaged back that we haven't got one in the mail yet this week. So hopefully it is there when she gets home from work.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DerekO said:


> Thank you very much. Just got messaged back that it is a possibility to get that one after payday next week. Would have my soc sec check and the $90 I pull out of it for misc stuff each month by then that normally gets spent on Her misc stuff.
> 
> I don't think we got one yesterday so it should be in today's mail. I hope that the sale runs the month of Feb as the online flier ends the 2nd of Feb and I didn't see it in any of the online fliers. She also messaged back that we haven't got one in the mail yet this week. So hopefully it is there when she gets home from work.


It says it ends Feb 25,2010


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dust Deputy*

I messed up...... In a post about my dust collection system, I put in "Dust Buster" instead of Dust Deputy. I have a collection system from sears, a lot of plastic pipes and shut offs for each tool. I am going to put a dust deputy between the pipes and the sears vac. If you want to see the dust deputy enter "dust deputy" into search engine.
Ed


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Just looked up the Dust Deputy (seen it before) but what I hadn't noticed was the link to Need A Larger...$289 and sitting on a 30g barrel instead of a 5g pail.

I am getting very anxious for Friday and getting my DC...Then I need to figure out where to put it as there is barely enough room to walk as things are now and also how to route things. Any time She wants to get into the one cabinet or we need to let the dogs out all kinds of things need to be rearranged...anxious for warmer weather when I can move out to the garage and then later hopefully to a shed that is planned to be built this summer (only 10x12 or need a permit) Still more room than I am using now.


----------

